# Schwinn Board-Track Racer (In progress)



## PeterScherer (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, after restoring bikes back to original I decided to have some fun with this one. 


 It was pretty far gone when I got to it, needed everything cleaned and gone through. I picked up a reproduction springer assembly and new front rim and assembled a pretty nice bike!








Photos were taken before I added on grips, pedals, and a racing seat. I'm stuck on what to do next. I've been eyeing a few 2-cycle and 4-cycle conversion kits on eBay, might toss one of those on and ride it around swap meets and car/bike shows. Who knows? 

~Pete


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2012)

I did the same thing with parts I had laying around.... I've since added a custom made license plate holder and light off the left rear drop out. V/r Shawn


----------

